# Unlisted code 29999



## ortho1991 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi All,

Can you bill out the unlisted code more than once during the same opertive session same phy.?

Thank you for any information.

Cathy L.


----------



## orthobiller2000 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a surgeon who performs hips scopes and I do bill  more than one 29999 and do get paid for two sometimes three unlisted,  I just attach an outlined operative report in detail.


----------



## nyyankees (Apr 27, 2012)

cathy56 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can you bill out the unlisted code more than once during the same opertive session same phy.?
> 
> ...



Yes...but it aint easy getting paid!!


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Apr 27, 2012)

*Per ama*

CPT ASST 04/12/2010 

Surgery 

Respiratory System 

Question 

How would the following three procedures be reported when performed at the same session on an adult: -coblation of tonsils bilaterally, insertion of palatal implants, and submucosal uvular coagulation using ra-diofrequency? 

Answer 

The tonsillectomy should be reported with code 42826, Tonsillectomy, primary or secondary; age 12 or over; the palatal implants and radiofrequency uvular coagulation would not be reported using any specific CPT code, but code 42299, Unlisted procedure, palate, uvula, should be reported to describe both of these proce-dures. It is not appropriate to report CPT code 42160, Destruction of lesion, palate or uvula (thermal, cryo or chemical). _*Because the unlisted code does not identify a specific unit value or service, it is usually reported only once to identify the services provided when performing two or more procedures, which require the use of the same unlisted code. Unit values are not assigned to unlisted codes because the codes do not identify the usual procedural components or the effort/skill required for the service. However, if a payer designates that each unlisted service (the palatal implants and the uvular coagulation) should be separately reported, that may be ac-ceptable.*_

Also no modifiers are appended to unlisted codes

Hope this helps!


----------

